# WTB 330'S



## huntingmaxima (Feb 20, 2008)

Looking to buy a few 330's. Let me know what you have and what you want for them. NO JUNK!!!!! :thumb: You can just pm me cause I drop in a couple times a week. Thanks
Still Looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

